# wheelchair ramp on concrete floor inside garage,



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

The 3'x3' platform is a little small to maneuver a wheelchair around a corner. Generally 5'x 5' is required by code, but you may get away with a little smaller if room is an issue. A 4'x4' platform would be the smallest I would build.
You could use 3 2x stringers for a 36" wide ramp with a 3/4" plywood on top. Masonite would not be a good choice for a few reasons. It's very slippery and it does not do well with water for two(reasons).
Ron


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I work with a group of men who build wheelchair ramps for people through a program with a local hospital. A wheelchair ramp slope must be between 1:16-1:20 for the ramp. The ramp must have a width of no less than 36". There must be a landing at each end which will be the width of the landing, and the length of a landing must be 60" minimum. If a landing is used to change directions then it must be no less than 60" x 60". I believe (am not sure) that a wheelchair ramp built by a homeowner within their own home must comply with ADA standards. This is probably to meet insurance requirements. All the information that you need is at the ADA (American's with Disability Act) website. Good Luck, David


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for your replies.

2000 IRC told me the max slope was 1:8 and anything steeper than 1:12 needs handrails, but with your replies these slopes seem questionable. 

With a 13" height and a 5' square landing centered at each end I am left with a minimum run of 8' which gives me a slope of 1:7.3. 

Sounds to me like I'm going to be doing a No Bid on this one.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

The IRC is just the minimum codes standard you can get away with and still be legal. 

There are other standards that can over-ride the code minimums for special situations. One of these is the ADA and if it is not met, the home cannot be sold as a acceptable for access to all.

That is the reason DIYers should not bid contractor or design jobs.

Dick


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

concretemasonry said:


> The IRC is just the minimum codes standard you can get away with and still be legal.
> 
> There are other standards that can over-ride the code minimums for special situations. One of these is the ADA and if it is not met, the home cannot be sold as a acceptable for access to all.
> 
> ...


I am a contractor but I've never built one of these. 

If they take on the task, Volunteers for Medical Engineering will do all this for her for free, but I don't think she can have a ramp put in the space that she has.

Maybe someone makes W/C elevators but this is a very small drop. I'll search that before I call her back.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Those w/c elevators run about $5k the last time I researched it for a customer.
Ron


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Ron6519 said:


> Those w/c elevators run about $5k the last time I researched it for a customer.
> Ron


 Thanks. 
I'll relay all this info to the HO and see how she wants to proceed. 

I hear now she is also looking for one of these folding chair staircase elevators. 

A lot of her house is already on one level, and she has grab bars installed everywhere. Mostly she uses a walker.

I also recommended a water level detector for her; she doesn't go into her basement and it turned out the water heater was leaking, apparently for months. All the paneling, floor tiles, etc. will have to be replaced. What a mess.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Yoyizit said:


> Thanks.
> I'll relay all this info to the HO and see how she wants to proceed.
> 
> I hear now she is also looking for one of these folding chair staircase elevators.
> ...


I put in a ,Water Cop for a customer who has a weekend home in upstate NY. If it senses water it sends a signal to the receiver (on the water main) and it shuts off the water. I put water sensors under all the sinks and by the water heater,well pump in the basement. In conjunction with the alarm system, it will notify her of any issue, but the water has been turned off already. The unit ran about $900. Small price in comparison to the $65,000. damage a broken water pipe caused.
Ron


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Ron6519 said:


> The unit ran about $900. Small price in comparison to the $65,000. damage a broken water pipe caused.
> Ron


If the odds in favor of a break are more than 0.9/65 = 1 in ~70 this was a 'rational decision.'

I would have also put in this $900 unit. 

The insurance companies know the odds to several decimal places, but for this little money I'd rather buy a reliable gadget than to pay a premium for years to some company that may not pay off anyway ["You didn't tell us in advance that your pipe would break."] and, in any case, have to put up with the hassle of getting or doing the repairs.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Yoyizit is right in that there are certain entities which will build these ramps for _free_, if the right conditions are met. This is the way the ramps I work on are done: The patients Doctor requests of the local hospital that a ramp be built and states the patients condition and the reasoning for the ramp. A local builder supply store supplies all the material for these projects, even delivery. I would have to check the books/rules on this one, but _at this time_ I would say that building one in an enclosed garage would not meet ADA compliance. Also with ADA compliant home sales, all egress doors must be a minimum of 36" wide, so out come a lot of back doors on these homes. Thanks, David


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

There may be IRC or other building codes that apply to handicap ramps in private homes, but ADA is for public accessibility, not private. Still ADA guidelines on ramps are good ones to follow. Even in a private residence. Local building codes cannot supercede ADA standards.
http://www.access-board.gov/adaag/html/adaag.htm#4.8


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Maintenance 6 said:


> There may be IRC or other building codes that apply to handicap ramps in private homes, but ADA is for public accessibility, not private. Still ADA guidelines on ramps are good ones to follow. Even in a private residence. Local building codes cannot supercede ADA standards.
> http://www.access-board.gov/adaag/html/adaag.htm#4.8


Yeah, this one is too iffy, with the regs and the personal safety issues. 
No bid.


----------

